
Anosmia, hyposmia, and dysgeusia are symptoms of coronavirus disease - bookofjoe
https://www.entnet.org/content/coronavirus-disease-2019-resources
======
mgsouth
Missing or reduced sense of smell, reduced sense of taste.

